# First Time Taking Over the ER



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I was talking to my Dad earlier today and he retold me the following story which may be of interest..........

Dave had finished his time at Odyssey Works and had worked by on nearly every class of Blue Funnel ship, even the old coal burners and the Scotts' Still vessels. He knew he was going on the new motor vessels and it appeared likely that he would join Demodocus on the coast before joining Dolius permanently Deep Sea and the Far East run.

One evening, one of the Shore Gang that looked after the engine rooms whilst berthed at Vittoria Dock came looking for Dave. Old Pops Blakemore had sent him. He explained that he had a problem and was looking for a replacement for the night shift. Dave said that yes, he could could cover him but he needed some time to go home to Gorsedale Road over the Duke St. bridge to get his tea.

Returning later, he found the S.S. Glaucus and boarded the gangway. At the top he told the nigh****chman that he was the relief night man and was admitted aboard. He quickly went down to the ER. It was very roomy - You could hold a dance on the plates! The normal night man quickly showed him his duties before making a hasty exit.

Electrical power was provided by a steam turbine genset. Steam was provided by two donkey boilers. The vacuum had to be maintained at 29.6" and the feed pump stroke adjusted to ensure the gauge glasses were "in the blood". The lube oil pump pressure had to be carefully watched too. Failure in any of the foregoing and the genset would fall off the board and incur the wrath of the Chief.

Dave marvelled at the reciprocating feed pump - it was three decks high and would move silently upwards on the suction stroke before making a brief "sssss!" and then continue downwards. The feed tank too was massive and there were witness cocks at regular intervals in order to check the level.

Dave was just settling in when a giant chinamen appeared with shoulders like a bull. He told Dave that he was Number 1 oiler and not to worry as he would keep the job ticking over and right. Tea was produced and they began talking.

The chinaman told Dave that in China he was a Boxer. He offered to show Dave some moves and, as he had warmed to the chinaman, he readily agreed as he thought it would make the time pass more quickly.

The chinaman explained that chinese boxing was not like the european style - The style he practised was called Gung Fu and that he practised Goju or rigid style. They were just getting into the swing of things practicing the moves when the Chief appeared and they stopped immediately. Dave's blood ran cold. The Chief was the dreaded Ginger Milne, famous for his short temper and fast fists.

"Theres steam coming from the funnel!" he slurred.
"So?", ventured Dave, not fully grasping the significance.
"So, SO! There's a steam leak! What are you gonna do about it", continued the Chief.
"Errrrr - I don't know Chief".
"Look, you've got four main steam lines" said the Chief, motioning Dave to follow him. "There's 100 lb, 200 lb, 300 lb and 350 lb".

Coming up on the boilers, he turned,"Do you know how to find the leak? No. Right, here are the steam lines - Show me the relief valves."

Dave did as he was asked.

"Now," said the Chief,"Very carefully put the back of your hand near the discharge line from the relief valve". 

All the lines were "cold" except for the 100lb line which was hot.

"Yer see, that's the valve that is leaking! I'll tell the 2/E tomorrow. Now follow me".

Off they went again, this time down the shaft alley. Getting to the stern tube, the Chief pointed at a rusting, manky valve.

"I want you to service this valve - Don't worry, No.1 will keep the job going. If the stern gland gets hot, this line supplies water to cool it. Better to lose some water than the gland and the tailshaft, no?".

Dave nodded. "Well get to it then!" said the Chief.

Dave extracted the valve and took it up to the workshop. Quickly dismantling it, he started to wire brush the parts and pick the old caked grease off the threads and bridge. The valve bonnet needed skimming and there were no lathe tools in sight. Dave found an old square file and broke a piece off, using the off hand grinder to make a cutting tool.

After cleaning the body up, he ground in the seat and then found some silver paint and painted the valve body. Everything was now ready to reassemble and he carefully checked all the pieces. He even replaced the bridge nuts. Finally, he painted the handwheel black but it was now 0545 and his turn was over. 

Before going ashore, Dave hung the gleaming-like-new valve on the Chief's door and legged it, chuckling to himself. 

Later that day, he reported in to the workshop and was immediately summoned by the Super, Iain "Daggy" Dalgleish;

"Hmmm. Mr Milne wants to see you, seems rather urgent. Get yourself off to the Glaucus, now."

All the way down to the ship, Dave pondered whether, given the Chief's reputation, it had been wise to hang the valve on his cabin door. Arriving at the Chief's cabin, he knocked and was told to come in almost immediately.

With his hands on his hips and chest puffed out, Ginger swayed up to Dave. Then he spoke,

"Bloody good job that you did on that valve, some of the best work I have ever seen. Daggy trained you, right? I have spoken with him and heard good things." Then a slight pause,"I want you to sail with me! What do you say?"

"I'm sorry Chief, I can't sail with you. I am only working by as I'm waiting for one of the new motor ships - I'm not a steam man, I am a motor man!" The motor ships were almost brand new and a coveted assignment.

"No, I won't take no for an answer, we'll see!" and Ginger dismissed Dave back to the works.

He later learned that Ginger tried to move heaven and earth to get him onto the Glaucus but was stymied. It was probably Daggy's doing.

Dave was relieved when the Demodocus came in and he joined her for a short coast, Dublin, Swansea, Glasgow. Back at Birkenhead, Dolius finally came in and Dave excitedly joined his first Deep Sea ship as a junior engineer.

Dave has now retired three times. The last time, after two weeks, he was asked to return to train up four Eng Cadets in Workshop Practice and Skills. He is happy because he can keep his hand in on the machine tools and fitting, doing something that he loves, teaching.

That is enough lamp swinging for today.......

Rgds.
Dave Jr.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

What a great story, I don't usually read stuff about engine rooms but in future I will.


----------



## Victor India Papa (Feb 4, 2011)

That was a well written story makko! I reckon there is a book in you just busting to get out. Write it and I for one will read it.

Cheers!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Got to agree with the previous comments. (Thumb)
A fantastic account Dave and I hope your Dad is able to provide you with some more quality material. (Applause)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am merely the messenger, the Old Fella is the Master Lamp Swinger. I enjoyed writing this because it brings me closer to my Dad and I can certainly relate to his stories because the first year of my Cadetship, Daggy was our Super (there's some stories there too!). I will flollow up next week with the next installment. Also, see the Prince Albert Dock picture for another story.

My Dad is currently 78, still teaching Judo too!

Best Regards,
Dave.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Its nice to have a bond with ones father. Great story Dave.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Great story dave...,,,,,,..loved it.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#5

Well done, Makko - and your Dad!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day makko,sm.13th june.re:first time taking over the E.R.i am not an eng,but i enjoyed your story.glad he held his ground and got the ship he wanted,great post regards ben27


----------



## SwanseaChief (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Dave,

Very well told and knowing your Dad, completely factual.

Please give him my best regards,
T.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Would be nice to take a nice steam ship to sea.... of course on the bridge... and rang down STAND-BY on the telegraph. What do you think Makko.... ten knots? I think of you shook the 'palm tree' of SN... you could get a good crowd on board in a moment!

Thanks for sharing your memories.


Stephen


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Dave, 
I sailed in the Demodocus round the land, 13/6/61 to 7/7/61, I was AB. I wonder if your dad was there at that time?
Going home to Gorsedale Rd from Vittoria Dock, I wonder if he walked over Duke St Bridge, then across Mc Kenna's Field between Gorsey Lane and the Manganese Bronze works, and then under a low brick built railway bridge which carried the line from Seacombe to Wrexham in those days. This brought you out into Gorsedale Rd near the bottom of Rycroft Rd. It was my route home from school in Birkenhead in the 1950s.
Best Regards, 
Pat


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Swansea Chief, I will pass on the message. Also, BY, B27 and S2182. 

Pat, undoubtedly. McKennas Field rings abell. When we were kids, the Old Fella used to tell us eerie tales about the "ghost train" and we once walked up to the "witches tunnel". I remember feeling quite scared! He told us that the kids used to put six inch nails on the rails which, when flattened by a train, were made into knives. My most vivid memory of my Nan's house in Gorsedale Rd. was (to my small eyes) the huge pink cast iron bathtub with prominent feet! We used to visit occasionally Auntie Rose who lived in Laburnum Crescent (?) on the opposite side of Gorsey Lane - My uncle lived halfway up G.L.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

makko said:


> I was talking to my Dad earlier today and he retold me the following story which may be of interest..........
> 
> Dave had finished his time at Odyssey Works and had worked by on nearly every class of Blue Funnel ship, even the old coal burners and the Scotts' Still vessels. He knew he was going on the new motor vessels and it appeared likely that he would join Demodocus on the coast before joining Dolius permanently Deep Sea and the Far East run.
> 
> ...


Fantastic reading that Dave . I can smell the steam my self. I bet your dad was on ships where the oilers used to oil the shadows on the bulkheads. These stories make this site what it is .


----------

